# Flyer Hilfe



## Aloa (18. September 2006)

Ich muss einen Flyer fuer eine Geburtstagsparty von einem Freund machen.

Mir gefaellt nicht was ich mit dem Text mache. Vielleicht hat irgendwer eine Idee wie ich den Text gutaussehend und nicht langweilig aussehend machen kann.
Es soll schon ein wenig Profesionell aussehen.
Hier das BIld


----------



## ikon (18. September 2006)

Hi,

generell würde ich bei Schriften darauf achten die nicht ganz an den Rand zu legen(Satzspiegel). Dann kann man den Text mit tragenden Gestaltungselemten  hinterlegen, um das ganze etwas aufzuräumen und hervorzuheben. Zusätzlich kann man auch noch den ein oder anderen Texteffekt hinzufügen(Schlagschatten, Kontur etc.) Die Schriftart ist an sich OK, da klar lesbar und meiner Meinung nach gut zu der modernen Hintergrundgrafik passt. 

Gruß,
ikon


----------



## schutzgeist (21. September 2006)

Den Hintergrund find ich garnicht schlecht.
Ich würd aber evtl. oben diese beiden Orangen Schnörkel/Wellen rausnehmen.
Wie schon gesagt die Schrift nicht bis ganz an den Rand laufen lassen.
Die evtl. nen Tick kleiner und nicht kursiv.


----------

